# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Elite XT (Dymatize)

## Lao

> Elite XT
> 
> Knowing that protein helps repair muscles and fuels the body throughout the day, Dymatize wanted to develop a product that took recovery to the next level, one that would revolutionize the protein category.
> 
> Dymatize research has shown no single existing natural protein source is ideal for achieving extended release anabolic effects. We have found the optimal source is a fusion of several different protein sources, including the addition of free form branch chain amino acids and other free form amino acids. Milk derived proteins, including Micellar Casein and Whey protein concentrates, form the base of Elite XT.
> 
> Dymatize Elite XT also features Nutrateric® to help provide an extended time release of protein. This coating system is designed to help provide a prolonged delivery so your muscles get the protein they need, when they need it most.


Νέο προϊόν από την Dymatize. Η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη, αντικαθιστά την παλιά *Elite 12 Hours*.

Όπως έλεγα και στο παλιό thread, προσωπικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος από αυτή την πρωτεϊνη. Καλή γεύση και διαλυτότητα και μου αρέσει το γεγονός ότι είναι blend βραδείας απελευθέρωσης, αν μπορώ να την χαρακτηρίσω έτσι.

----------


## beefmeup

καλη δειχνει,κ την 12ωρη(κ καλα)που ειχαν την επερνα κ γω οταν πιστευα στην καζεινη(παλιοτερα δλδ :01. Mr. Green: )..
γενικα απο αυτη την εταιρια,επειδη εχω δοκιμασει πολυ πραμα,απο gainer,μεχρι οτι ναναι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.

να μας πει βεβαια κ ο ντινος την αποψη του,γιατι χωρις αυτη θα εχουμε κενα στο θεμα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Lao

> καλη δειχνει,κ την 12ωρη(κ καλα)που ειχαν την επερνα κ γω οταν πιστευα στην καζεινη(παλιοτερα δλδ)..
> γενικα απο αυτη την εταιρια,επειδη εχω δοκιμασει πολυ πραμα,απο gainer,μεχρι οτι ναναι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.
> 
> να μας πει βεβαια κ ο ντινος την αποψη του,γιατι χωρις αυτη θα εχουμε κενα στο θεμα


Πράγματι είναι καλή. Για τύπους όπως εγώ που έχουν μεγάλα χρονικά κενά στα γεύματά τους, είναι καλή φάση μία πρωτεϊνη βραδείας απελευθέρωσης.

Παρόλαυτά, γιατί εστιάζεις στην καζεϊνη όταν η συγκεκριμένη είναι blend; Και επίσης, τι έχεις με την καζεϊνη, είσαι τσακωμένος;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

μπορει να ειναι μπλεντ,αλλα βασιζεται στην καζεινη κατα κυριο λογο κ για αυτο λανσαρεται στην αγορα..σαν προιον αργης απελευθερωσης.
κ η μυοφιουζιον μπλεντ ειναι,αλλα αλλου τυπου,οπως κ η ελιτ της ιδιας εταιριας..

ναι με την καζεινη δεν τα παμε καλα,γιατι απλα δεν πιστευω στην χρηση της :01. Wink:

----------


## Lao

> μπορει να ειναι μπλεντ,αλλα βασιζεται στην καζεινη κατα κυριο λογο κ για αυτο λανσαρεται στην αγορα..σαν προιον αργης απελευθερωσης.
> κ η μυοφιουζιον μπλεντ ειναι,αλλα αλλου τυπου,οπως κ η ελιτ της ιδιας εταιριας..
> 
> ναι με την καζεινη δεν τα παμε καλα,γιατι απλα δεν πιστευω στην χρηση της


Που το κακό στο να μην απορροφάται γρήγορα η πρωτεϊνη;

----------


## beefmeup

δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακο,απλα δεν εχει νοημα να την παρεις σε αυτη την μορφη της απο συμπληρωμα..

νταξ,αρκετα λεφτα δινουμε σην βιομηχανεια ως εχει,αλλα καποια πραγματα ειναι περιτα κατα την γνωμη μου.

----------


## Lao

> δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακο,απλα δεν εχει νοημα να την παρεις σε αυτη την μορφη της απο συμπληρωμα..
> 
> νταξ,αρκετα λεφτα δινουμε σην βιομηχανεια ως εχει,αλλα καποια πραγματα ειναι περιτα κατα την γνωμη μου.


I see...

Μιλώντας από την δική μου οπτική γωνία πάντως, έχοντας πάρει και σκέτη καζεϊνη και σκέτη whey και την συγκεκριμένη, πιο «ταϊσμένος» και «γεμάτος» έχω νιώσει με αυτήν.

Κατά κανόνα, την παίρνω μεταξύ πρωϊνού και μεσημεριανού και πριν τον ύπνο. Κάτι σημαντικό, δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ να με «βαραίνει» και να με δυσκολεύει στο να κοιμηθώ.

Βέβαια, θα πρέπει να τονίσω για ακόμα μια φορά ότι λόγω της ενασχόλησής μου με τις πολεμικές τέχνες, η γυμναστική μου περιλαμβάνει και βάρη και ισομετρικές ασκήσεις και αερόβια προπόνηση, οπότε ίσως αυτός να είναι ο βασικός λόγος που μου «κάθεται» καλά.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mcstefan7

Παρέλαβα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη την Παρασκεύη.Σε 1-2 βδομάδες θα την αρχίσω πρωί βράδυ. Πήρα σε γεύση βανίλια. Όταν την ξεκινήσω θα κάνω και ένα ριβιού  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mcstefan7

Τη δοκίμασα σήμερα το πρωί και τώρα.Απο γεύση πολύ καλή θυμίζει κρέμα αραβοσίτου.Στο στομάχη κάθεται μια χαρά και απο διαλυτότητα 10/10

----------


## john john

καλημερα..την πηρα σε γευση brwonie μια χαρουλα την βλεπω και γευση και διαλυτοτητα..

----------


## s0k0s

Γευση μυρτιλο, μ'αρεσε.
Διαλ. μια χαρα.
Εγκρινω!

----------


## ελμερ

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τη σοκολατα?(ειναι καθ οδον απο Πορτογαλια για Περιστερι   :01. Mr. Green:  )   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mcstefan7

Η σοκολάτα είναι σαν την μπράουνις αλλα δν έχει μεσα τα τριματάκια σοκολάτα.Τις έχω δοκιμάσει ολες τις γεύσεις και όλες ειναι άριστες!!

----------


## ANTUANE

παιδια πηρα και εγω την εν λογω πρωτεινη για πριν τον υπνο. γευση σοκολατα.  το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι και η γευση και η μυρωδια ειναι περιεργες, μου βγαζει μια χωματιλα. δν ειναι ληγμενη παντως, δεν την πινω και πολυ ευχαριστα οπως την myofusion για παραδειγμα. εχεις καποιος την ιδια αποψη?

----------


## ελμερ

Δοκιμασα και γω τη σοκολατα,δεν μου αρεσε....μετριοτατη γευση,οπως λεει ο φιλος πιο πανω βγαζει μια "χωματιλα"...θα την πιω επειδη δεν πεταω τιποτα αλλα θα δοκιμασω αλλη γευση την επομενη φορα   :02. Welcome:

----------


## s0k0s

Και γευση μυρτιλο το ιδιο ειναι σαν χωματιλα που λετε.

----------


## ελμερ

Σημερα δοκιμασα τη γευση brwonie...μοιαζει αρκετα στη σοκολατα αλλα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερη....αν καποιος εχει διλλημα αναμεσα σε σοκολατα και brwonie προτεινω τη δευτερη με κλειστα ματια....σε λιγο καιρο θα σας πω και τη γνωμη μου για τη βανιλια..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

λεω να τη τσημπισω για να τη βαζω απογευματα κ βραδυ.μιας κ η τιμη της ειναι υπερβολικα δελεαστικη.εχει παρει κανεις τη βανιλια?

----------


## ελμερ

Την εχω παρει εγω Τολη αλλα την εχω στην καβατζα :01. Mr. Green: ...δωσε μου 1-2 μερες χρονο να την ανοιξω (θελω κι εγω να τη δοκιμασω) και θα σου πω σχολιο..... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

ωραιος ελμ να σαι καλα. παντως πολυ φθηνη ειναι μ κανει εντυπωση :01. Unsure:

----------


## leftis

Έχω πιεί 8 κιλά απο δαύτη και θα συνεχίσω να την παίρνω. Πολύ καλή! Τα πρώτα 4 κιλά ήταν σοκολάτα και ήταν αρκετά καλή γευστικά ένα 7-8/10.
Τώρα τελειώνω 2 κιλά βανίλια και 2 κιλά brownies. Brownies πολύ καλύτερη από σοκολάτα και βανίλια πολύ καλή επίσης. Γενικά ότι γεύση και να πάρετε δεν θα μείνετε απογοητευμένοι. Με σειρά: 1) brownies 2) βανίλια 3) σοκολάτα.

----------


## ελμερ

Ναι η τιμη της ειναι πολυ καλη...εμενα μ αρεσει (εκτος της σοκολατας)  ευπεπτη,μια χαρα ειναι.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

κατι για μπανανες πειρε το ματι μ κ εχω ψηθει αν κ η αδυναμια μ ειναι η βανιλια.παιζει να παρω  1 και 1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Τολη δεν αντεξα και την ανοιξα τη βανιλια και τη δοκιμασα..... :01. Mr. Green:   με λιγο γαλα σε ενα ποτηρι ...μια χαρα ειναι σου αφηνει μια ελαφρια γλυκα στο στομα .....απο μενα βανιλια και brownies ειναι μια χαρα σε γευση...σοκολατα δεν θα ξαναπαρω..τις αλλες γευσεις δεν τις εχω δοκιμασει..... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

και ολο κ ψηνομαι για τη βανιλια περισσοτερο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## craz

Aπο που μπορω να την αγορασω?

----------


## sAVAZz

την χρησιμοποιουσατε σαν πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση η σαν καζεινη το βραδυ??λεω να την παραγγειλω αυριο...η αυτη η την gourmet αλλα την 8ελω κα8αρα για post

----------


## ArgoSixna

της παναγιας τα ματια λειπουν μονο απο το label .

----------


## leftis

> της παναγιας τα ματια λειπουν μονο απο το label .


τι θες να πείς?

----------


## Mikekan

Aπό ότι καταλαβαίνω η συγκεκριμένη ενδείκνυται πριν τον ύπνο αντί κάποιας καζεΐνης?

----------


## tolis93

κ μεσα στη μερα μπορεις να τη παρεις πχ απογευμα

----------


## Mikekan

Thanks Tόλη, θα τη χτυπήσω μόλις τελειώσει η καζείνη μου γιατί έχει και καλή τιμούλα!

Γεύση τι προτείνετε?

----------


## tolis93

δε την εχω παρει ποτε αλλα λενε οτι η brownies ειναι ανωτερη της σοκολατας κ η βανιλια αρκετα καλη.θα παρω μια με μπανανα εγω αλλα οχι ακομα.τη θελω για αρκετα πιο μετα.3 στις 4 εχουν ριβιου.κ καλη διαλυτοτητα λενε

----------


## ArgoSixna

> τι θες να πείς?


Ριξε μια ματια στα συστατικα. Επεισης αν καποιος εχει προβλημα με το στομαχι το xantham θα τον στελνει τουαλετα ...

----------


## Anithos

οτι πιο χαλια εχω δοκιμαση η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη, διαλυτοτητα χαλια,ουτε γευση κλπ.κατ εμε

----------


## Lao

> οτι πιο χαλια εχω δοκιμαση η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη, διαλυτοτητα χαλια,ουτε γευση κλπ.κατ εμε


Ποια γεύση πήρες;

----------


## s0k0s

Μυρτιλο μετρια προς χαλια
Σοκολατα καλουτσικη
Fudge πολυ καλη
Βανιλια πολυ καλη

----------


## Anithos

> Ποια γεύση πήρες;


Σοκολατα απλη ή Fudge δεν θυμαμε..απο τον Πορτογαλο,στο σεικερ με νερο διαλυτοτητα χαλια,σαν να επινες αμμο, απο την καζεινη πιστευω,μην νομιζεις οτι την υπια, εφυγε κατευθειαν.

----------


## Lao

> Μυρτιλο μετρια προς χαλια
> Σοκολατα καλουτσικη
> Fudge πολυ καλη
> Βανιλια πολυ καλη





> Σοκολατα απλη ή Fudge δεν θυμαμε..απο τον Πορτογαλο,στο σεικερ με νερο διαλυτοτητα χαλια,σαν να επινες αμμο, απο την καζεινη πιστευω,μην νομιζεις οτι την υπια, εφυγε κατευθειαν.


Εγώ ως τώρα σοκολάτα και μπανάνα (αν θυμάμαι καλά) έχω πάρει. Η σοκολάτα ΟΚ, η μπανάνα δεν πινόταν...

----------


## s0k0s

Οσο για την βανιλια εκανα λαθος χθες ξανα δοκιμασα κ δν ξερω για ποιο λογο αλλα κατι δεν......

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Την έχω δοκιμάσει σε σοκολάτα και σε fudge brownie.
Και οι δύο γεύσεις ήταν καλές και στην διαλυτότητα δεν είχα επίσης πρόβλημα.
Αν περιμένετε όμως να έχει την υφή μιας πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος τότε δεν θα σας ικανοποιήσει.
Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε:γεύση 8/10,διαλυτότητα 8/10,τιμή 10/10,στομάχι 9/10.

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Retos

Καλησπερα,
ειμαι ετοιμος παλι για αγορα...κ επειδη εχω μπει στο τρυπακι κ ψαχνω τι συμφερει

Μετα απο μια on gold standar και μια twin lab 100% βρηκα την συγκεκριμενη με 62 ευρω 2 κουτια στα 4kg συνολο...122 δοσεις με 21gr πρωτεινη!
και λεω να την χτυπισω για μεχρι να μπει καλοκαιρι!

Τι λεει τελικα σαν πρωτεινη?
Απο γευσεις εχω ακουσει αλλη λενε φαρμακιλα h brownie αλλοι λενε καλη,οπως κ για την βανιλια!

----------


## billys15

Η brownie ειναι λιγο ιδιαιτερη γευση.Οσο για διαλυτοτητα και συστατικα ειναι μια χαρα!

----------


## Retos

το θεμα ειναι να πινετε,αν φανταστεις οτι ερχομε απο on milk chocolate και τwinlab 100% παλι σοκολατα...

την φοβαμε κ την βανιλια μην ειναι καμια μουφα,αλλα απο την αλλη αν η brownie ειναι χωματιλα οπως ακουστικε....αστα να πανε.!!!!


Για μετα το gym την θελω οποτε λογικα καλη πρεπει να ειναι,εξαλου ολες πανω κατω ιδιες ειναι!

----------


## Retos

Πηρα τελικα 1 βανιλια κ 1 brownie....Και ο θεος μαζι μου! :02. Shock:

----------


## thanos col

η fudge ειναι απιστευτη γευση και καλη διαλυτοτητα!μπανανα καλη γευση ιδια διαλυτοτητα!το μονο προβλημα σε μενα δημιουργησε πολλα αερια με ειχε ψιλοταραξει

----------


## Retos

> η fudge ειναι απιστευτη γευση και καλη διαλυτοτητα!μπανανα καλη γευση ιδια διαλυτοτητα!το μονο προβλημα σε μενα δημιουργησε πολλα αερια με ειχε ψιλοταραξει


οκ τωρα οτι ειναι ειναι...Εστω να ειναι τα γραμμαρια που λεει σαν πρωτεινη κ να πινετε!!

Θα την δοκιμασω αυριο μεθαυριο που θα ερθουν απο τον πορτογαλο αν κ ακουσα πως εχουν πασχα κ ειναι ψιλοστασιμη και θα γραψω να βοηθησω κ κανεναν αλλο!!

----------


## Anithos

kai τζαμπα να μου την δινανε δεν την επερνα,απαραδεκτη,αν εχεις θεμα με τις γευσεις φιλε δεν προκειτε να την πιεις.

----------


## thanos col

η γευση ειναι προσωπικο θεμα...εμενα μου φανηκε πολυ καλη η γευση.το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει κατι για την δυσκιλοιοτητα αν δεν κανω λαθος και σε μερικους δημιουργει προβλημα!εγω θα ξαναπω οτι η γευση ηταν φανταστικη ειδικα η fudge απλα πολλα αερια.αλλοι δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Lao

> η γευση ειναι προσωπικο θεμα...εμενα μου φανηκε πολυ καλη η γευση.το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει κατι για την δυσκιλοιοτητα αν δεν κανω λαθος και σε μερικους δημιουργει προβλημα!εγω θα ξαναπω οτι η γευση ηταν φανταστικη ειδικα η fudge απλα πολλα αερια.αλλοι δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα


Καλά είναι τα αέρια, ανακουφίζεται το εντεράκι... αρκεί να μην είσαι σε δημόσιο χώρο  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Retos

Παιδες οχι δυστηχως παρελαβα σημερα κ δεν μου κανουν! Ουτε η brownie ουτε η βανιλλια!
Καθαρα θεμα γευσεις!

Θα φυγουν κ οι 2,οποιος ενδιαφερετε πμ να τα βρουμε 15γρ απο την καθε μια εχω χαλασει!

----------


## thanos col

> Καλά είναι τα αέρια, ανακουφίζεται το εντεράκι... αρκεί να μην είσαι σε δημόσιο χώρο


στην περιπτωση μου ειχαν φτασει σε σημειο να ενοχλουν και εμενα..ειδικα το πρωι λυποθημουσα 3 4 φορες μεχρι να παω να ανοιξω το παραθυρο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Παιδια εκτος απο το πηκτικο , μπορει να εχετε και δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη... ειναι πολυ πιθανο μιας και πανω απο το 70% εχει δυσανεξια.. 

Εγω δεν κατηγορουσα ποτε την πρωτεινη για τις παρενεργειες.. πρωτο που "κατηγορησα" ητανε η anavite.. μετά η κιτρουλινη.. μεχρι που ανακαλυψα οτι η λακτοζη τα δημιουργουσε ολα....

Και μιας και θεωρω πολυ καλο συμπληρωμα την κιτρουλινη και την ειχα βγαλει απο το προγραμμα μου , σκοπευω να την ξαναδοκιμασω συντομα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Παιδιά μου τελειώνει η βραδείας απελευθέρωσης που έχω σε μια βδομάδα. Έχω την combat power (πορτοκάλι) και είναι πολύ καλή. Κι αυτή της DYMATIZE συμφέρει λόγω τιμής. Αλλά εδώ και μήνες ο πορτογάλος έχει μόνο τη βανίλια που γενικά δε πολυσυμπαθώ. Πίνεται ρε παιδιά ευχάριστα;; Υπάρχει κάποιος να έχει δοκιμάσει και combat power και elite xt;; το ξέρω ότι ειναι θέμα γούστου,αλλά δε θέλω και να το πίνω με το στανιό..

----------


## dimitrispump

> Παιδιά μου τελειώνει η βραδείας απελευθέρωσης που έχω σε μια βδομάδα. Έχω την combat power (πορτοκάλι) και είναι πολύ καλή. Κι αυτή της DYMATIZE συμφέρει λόγω τιμής. Αλλά εδώ και μήνες ο πορτογάλος έχει μόνο τη βανίλια που γενικά δε πολυσυμπαθώ. Πίνεται ρε παιδιά ευχάριστα;; Υπάρχει κάποιος να έχει δοκιμάσει και combat power και elite xt;; το ξέρω ότι ειναι θέμα γούστου,αλλά δε θέλω και να το πίνω με το στανιό..


εγω δοκιμασα 2κιλα elite xt απο αυτην σε σοκολατα και οταν την επινα ολη μερα  ενιωθα φουσκωμενος και ειχα αερια,

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> εγω δοκιμασα 2κιλα elite xt απο αυτην σε σοκολατα και οταν την επινα ολη μερα  ενιωθα φουσκωμενος και ειχα αερια,


Ευελπιστώ να μην ισχύει το ίδιο και σε εμένα. Πίνετε ευχάριστα σαν γεύση;;

----------


## dimitrispump

> Ευελπιστώ να μην ισχύει το ίδιο και σε εμένα. Πίνετε ευχάριστα σαν γεύση;;


 για εμενα δεν αξιζει η συγκεκριμενη, αλλα ανθες παρτην για δοκιμη, η γευση δεν ηταν ασχημη σε σοκολατα και διαλυοταν ευκολα

----------


## Anithos

> για εμενα δεν αξιζει η συγκεκριμενη, αλλα ανθες παρτην για δοκιμη, η γευση δεν ηταν ασχημη σε σοκολατα και διαλυοταν ευκολα


που την ειδατε την διαλυτοτητα,σε 100 σεικερ την εβαλα αφηνε αδιαλυτο το μιγμα σε 200 μλ ,εκτος αν αν την βαζετε σε 500 μλ νερου και παλι δεν ξερω.

----------


## dimitrispump

> που την ειδατε την διαλυτοτητα,σε 100 σεικερ την εβαλα αφηνε αδιαλυτο το μιγμα σε 200 μλ ,εκτος αν αν την βαζετε σε 500 μλ νερου και παλι δεν ξερω.


σε 300 ml ηταν οκ εμενα.

----------


## NASSER

Παίδες κατόπιν έρευνας αγοράς που έκανα στη πόλη που βρίσκομαι, βρήκα την extended release ELITE XT  σε γεύση rich chocolate και αρχικά με ενθουσίασε η τιμή της αναλογικά με αυτό που κάνει. Ουσιαστικά είναι παρατεταμένης αποδέσμευση, συνδυασμό από πρωτεΐνες whey, αυγού και γάλακτος και πρόσφατα πλέον αναδιατυπώθηκε με nutrateric για μια ακόμα πιο αργή απελευθέρωση.
Από διαλυτότητα πλέον καλύτερη από όταν πρώτο βγήκε στην αγορά πριν από ένα χρόνο και κάτι.
Από γεύση δεν μπορώ πως τρελάθηκα σε πρώτη φάση, αλλά συνηθίζεται και γίνεται πιο ωραία με κρύο το υγρό που θα προσθέσουμε είτε είναι νερό είτε γάλα είτε χυμός. 
Σε πέψη θα έλεγα άψογη δίχως ενοχλήσεις.
Οι περιεκτικότητες της δηλώνουν ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για όποιον κάνει δίαιτα!

Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να την δοκιμάσει μην αντισταθεί.

----------

